# JSpinner mit requestFocus() funktioniert nicht korrekt!?



## Scrapy (28. November 2005)

Ich möchte bei einer Bestätigung in einem "JText" den Fokus auf ein "JSpinner.NumberEditor" setzen.

 Gewöhnlich nehme ich dazu die Methode: "requestFocus()", das funktioniert auch - jedoch erkennt man als Benutzer nicht, das sich der Focus verändert hat, weil der Cursor in im JSpinner nicht gesetzt ist. Mit den Pfeiltasten kann man den Wert jedoch verändern.

  Ich habe es schon auf diese Weisen versuchen:

```
//JFrame...
  //...
  SpinnerModel spiMengeModel = new SpinnerNumberModel(0.0, 0.0, 100.0, 1.0);
  JSpinner spiMenge = new JSpinner(spiMengeModel);
  spiMenge.setEditor(new JSpinner.NumberEditor(spiMenge, "#0.00"));
  spiMenge.setModel(spiMengeModel);
  //...
  
  //Normale Methode:
  spiMenge.requestFocus();
  
  //Methode 2:
   spiMenge.requestFocus();
  spiMenge.getModel().requestFocus();
  
  //Methode 3:
    spiMenge.requestFocus(true);
   spiMenge.getModel().requestFocus(true);
```
  Vielleicht hab ich da etwas übersehen!? ;-)


----------



## benhaze (22. Dezember 2008)

naja...dieser Beitrag ist zwar schon ein paar Tage alt, aber besser spät als nie.
(das gleiche Problem hatte ich aber gerade auch)
Da hier keine Antwort zu finden war habe ich dann halt selber getestet.
Hier eine Möglichkeit:


```
NumberEditor ned = (NumberEditor)jSpinner1.getEditor();
ned.getTextField().requestFocusInWindow();
```


----------

